# Europe is trembling



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Are we afraid of islamists? France joint outher countries publishing cartoons with an islamic theme. Muslims were infuriated and people in charge for the publication were fired... What happened to our freedom of speach? In France it is understandable, they have no backbone even to defend their freedom of speach against islamists. How about us? Do you know of publishing cartoons with the profet? It would be not a bad idea anyway.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Sevendogs freedom of speech is over. If you are a White male you better watch what you say "If you got anything to loose" all others can let it fly however.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Bore 224 said:



> Sevendogs freedom of speech is over. If you are a White male you better watch what you say "If you got anything to loose" all others can let it fly however.


In all seriosness that is the most profound statement I've heard in a long time. :withstupid:


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Bore.224 said:


> Sevendogs freedom of speech is over. If you are a White male you better watch what you say "If you got anything to loose" all others can let it fly however.


Bore, this is what I am trying to fight for. I am politically incorrect most of the times.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bore224, like zogman I also agree wholeheartedly.

Sevendogs, perhaps there are some things we can agree on. I don't understand you sometimes.

As for Bush sure he does some things I don't like. What I admire about him is he acts on his convictions and sticks to them. He is more a man of principle than we have had for a long time like him or not. This is where I don't understand the hatred liberals have for him. Do they not value a little bit what I value so much?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Actually I think Europe is just afraid of a little bush. :beer:


----------

